# US sub hunters to operate from RAF station in Scotland



## Eye In The Sky (26 Aug 2018)

BBC News Article Link

*US submarine hunting aircraft are to operate out of RAF Lossiemouth on the Moray Firth.*

The US Navy is to spend more than £60m on improvements needed to the station to facilitate its aircraft and crews.

The Ministry of Defence (MoD) said the sub hunters will operate alongside RAF Lossiemouth's fleet of nine, US-built P-8A Poseidon planes.

The first of the RAF's new maritime patrol aircraft is due to arrive at the Moray air station in 2020.

The US government has authorised the spending of almost $80m on "military construction" at RAF Lossiemouth.

The funding includes a contribution towards a refurbishment of the runway, additional aircraft parking and hangar space and accommodation "to meet US requirements".

However, the MoD said the improvements did not mean there will be a permanent US base at the air station.

'Any aggressors' 

An MoD spokesperson said: "We are investing £3bn in our nine-strong, new P-8A Poseidon fleet over the next decade. 

"The contribution of $80m from the US to the home of our submarine-hunters at RAF Lossiemouth will support our partnership with our closest ally and will help us be more efficient by sharing improved facilities, and will see us patrol the seas together to have more eyes and ears on any aggressors."

The UK's last dedicated maritime patrol planes flew out of RAF Kinloss, about 14 miles (22km) from Lossiemouth, in 2010.

In 2015, Canadian and French maritime patrol aircraft crews assisted the RAF and Royal Navy in searches off Scotland's north coast after reports of a Russian submarine being spotted.  [the USN also has operated along with other NATO ASW assets, including Canadian and French assets - for the record.  not sure why that left out or missed in the article]
---------------------------------------------

The US will also re-open, to a certain extent at least, the base at Kef in Iceland again.  Story here.



> In response to an increased Russian naval presence in the North Atlantic and Mediterranean Sea, the Navy is renovating a hangar to accommodate submarine-hunting P-8A Poseidon aircraft, reported Stars and Stripes.



Personally, I'd like to see a RCAF LRP Det positioned at Lossie (or Andøya).   :2c:


----------



## dimsum (27 Aug 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Personally, I'd like to see a RCAF LRP Det positioned at Lossie (or Andøya).   :2c:



At least Lossie is near civilization*.



*I'm throwing up the ball for an Alley-Oop in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Aug 2018)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> At least Lossie is near civilization*.
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm throwing up the ball for an Alley-Oop in case anyone is wondering.



I know both areas pretty well and would take Harstad over Inverness any day, especially in the winter


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Aug 2018)

I didn't see any 'Stabburets' around Lossie though.  Hmmmmm....there was also no IRN BRU to go with them "up north".  

Better make that a Det in Lossie _AND_ Andøya, or 1 det that moves between the 2?


----------

